# Video Streaming



## Chris Rusen (Jun 10, 2015)

Hello all! Looking for a little help with a purchase my theatre is hoping to make in the next couple of months. We're looking for a way to stream video of our shows into our lobby. What is the best/cheapest solution for this? Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Mwchris (Jun 10, 2015)

How far does the signal need to travel, wired or wireless and what is your budget? Assuming you are just talking about a static single camera shot wired and less than 300 feet you could do it pretty cheap with some ethernet baluns. But more info would allow us to offer more detailed solutions.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 10, 2015)

If you have any existing infrastructure which you might want to use, let us know the specifics. Are you working with installers or are you going to do all of the work yourselves?


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jun 10, 2015)

An affordable HD option recommended to me by @museav is broadcasting QAM over coax with a product such as a ZvPro. It requires a compatible input camera and audio source and modulates it on to a TV channel. Any QAM-compatible TV or projector can receive the signal and you can distribute to more than one location by splicing in more coax. We're using a 1080P security camera with an HDMI output. A bonus feature of the ZvPro is the ability to set up an advertising loop on a second channel.


----------



## Catwalker (Jun 10, 2015)

We ran a massively long coax cable for this very purpose (not to the lobby, to the green room) just last year. We ran the coax through conduit, and improvised RCA adapters at either end to convert. Although, we don't need super high quality video, so maybe this wouldn't work for you. The length of the run was well over 200 feet, possibly up to 300 feet.


----------



## Chris Rusen (Jun 23, 2015)

Signal only needs to travel about 100-150 feet. I was leaning wired for reliability purposes, as our theatre is a black hole for almost any sort of wireless signal. Our budget is around $1000. As for existing infrastructure, there's not much. I'm going to be doing the install myself.


----------



## AVDave77 (Jun 25, 2015)

Can you talk more about what quality you're looking for? Are you looking for a single, stationary camera shot showing the stage, edge to edge? Are you wanting to have multiple cameras that someone will need to switch between? 

What about audio? Are there existing speakers you want to patch into? What will the feed be shown on? Do you have existing monitors? Etc....


----------



## lwinters630 (Jun 26, 2015)

CRusenCCT said:


> Hello all! Looking for a little help with a purchase my theatre is hoping to make in the next couple of months. We're looking for a way to stream video of our shows into our lobby. What is the best/cheapest solution for this? Thanks for any help you can give.


You can accomplish this simply by taking any video camera with RCA OUT and a channelplus http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...11979&N=50011979&IsNodeId=1&SpeTabStoreType=0

Then run coax to the tv. You will have audio and video. Should be in your budget.


----------



## AlexDonkle (Jun 29, 2015)

The other alternative is to split the analog video output and use Cat5 baluns. See http://www.etslan.com/products.cgi?cat=3

With the distance described through, using RG-6 direct from the cameras to the displays would likely work fine though. You may be able to get away with CATV-grade RG-6, which has a copper-clad steel conductor, although it would be ideal to use solid-copper conductor RG-6.


----------

